# Outdoors > Fishing >  Pacific Blue Fin Tuna on the west coast.

## veitnamcam

Save me writing it twice I will just link to one I prepared earlier. :Thumbsup: 

Pacific Blue Fin Tuna on the west coast. - NZ Hunter & The Hunted

----------


## Gibo

Man that's an epic trip  :Thumbsup:  Might have to get your ass up here one summer mate and chase some stick faces  :Grin:

----------


## puku

Awesome trip cam. Out of interest what did it weigh? (My best guess is quite a lot!)
How long do they hang around for? Or are they purely just passing through

----------


## Ricochet

What did you do to that poor thing, kick it to death?

----------


## veitnamcam

330 kilo puku.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> What did you do to that poor thing, kick it to death?


Kung fu 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ricochet

> Awesome trip cam. Out of interest what did it weigh? (My best guess is quite a lot!)
> How long do they hang around for? Or are they purely just passing through


The Southern Blue fin are around East cape from August to Octoberish and around the West coast a bit before that but smaller in size than the East cape ones. The big Northern Blue fin arrive a bit after the Sotherns usually.

I used to be on a longliner and it's awesome to catch these things but I found it a little soul destroying to be part of a commercial operation that wasn't very sustainable.

Nice fish though veitnamcam, awesome stuff dragging one of those on board bro. That'd be a $10k-$15k fish on a good day at the auctions.

----------


## Danny

> The Southern Blue fin are around East cape from August to Octoberish and around the West coast a bit before that but smaller in size than the East cape ones. The big Northern Blue fin arrive a bit after the Sotherns usually.
> 
> I used to be on a longliner and it's awesome to catch these things but I found it a little soul destroying to be part of a commercial operation that wasn't very sustainable.
> 
> Nice fish though veitnamcam, awesome stuff dragging one of those on board bro. That'd be a $10k-$15k fish on a good day at the auctions.


What type of approximate depth off the Cape mate?
I know everything is generic when it comes to these game fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ricochet

We set our line at maybe 30-50m.

25miles of line with 1000 50mm circle hooks on 10m traces with a 6inch squid on every hook. Caught a lot of swordfish too. And albatross, and turtles, and seals. Hooks aren't picky.

----------


## Danny

I'm just imagining setting one of them off the Cape in my 5.2 Stabi. Cher...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

The advantage on the west coast is the massive commercial burly machines feeding them up makes them easy(relatively speaking) for the recreational fisher, just find the hoki factory boats.

----------


## Munsey

Any one know how to cook Tuna . Im just out to pick some  fresh up from a mate , they got 4 southern bluefin 130 kgs I believe .  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

flash fry two sides of a chunk about an inch and a half thick real quick, pink in the middle seared on the sides. slice and dip in soy with a bit(LOTS) of wasabi  :Grin: 

Or cube, batter and deep fry, serve with sweet chilli sauce

or eat it raw dog  :Wink:  with some (LOTS) of wasabi

----------


## veitnamcam

My sister who is quite a foodie just seared the outside by the looks of the picks she put up on farce book.

Slice thin and eat raw with soy sauce or lime juice and wasabi is my pick tho  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Gotta be quick to beat Gibo! Im not even at work and still got beaten  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> My sister who is quite a foodie just seared the outside by the looks of the picks she put up on farce book.
> 
> Slice thin and eat raw with soy sauce or lime juice and wasabi is my pick tho


Like this aye bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Omg this stuff is to die for , cheers for the heads up on preparing @Gibo

----------


## Gibo

Holy shit mate you fucking nailed it!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks the goods  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

Forum fishing trip on the coast???  Who has a big boat...

----------


## Munsey

> Forum fishing trip on the coast???  Who has a big boat...


needs to be big , my mate coped 5-6 mtr seas for two days  :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

My 10foot dingy is probably not up to it.

----------


## mikee

and my boat is only a drive way ornament.

----------


## Munsey

> My 10foot dingy is probably not up to it.


I agree you could only take 3 of us 4 tops !

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> My 10foot dingy is probably not up to it.


Especially not with me in it  :Sick:

----------


## mikee

> My 10foot dingy is probably not up to it.


Nah the beer you would need to power it would probably be the last straw in stability dept

----------


## kotuku

shit fellas that bugger looked like ya needed a mcculloch rata saw to fillet the thing! hells bells how many tins of tuna in a monster like that? fishoil anyone -yeah mate  I take 20litres.
   you blokes need to take it onone of them endless bloody cooking programmes on TV and chuck it in front of those judges -"we caught the bastard ,now you high&mightys show us how ya cook it!(Put the Dundees in the front row just to ensure its cooked up to forum standards). bloody great effort guys,thanks cam for the writeup!

----------


## veitnamcam

I have been informed via tx that last night on sky something channel the record fir tuna on a hand line is 633 pounds.
Ours at 330 kilo (726? Pounds) well smashes that.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I have been informed via tx that last night on sky something channel the record fir tuna on a hand line is 633 pounds.
> Ours at 330 kilo (726? Pounds) well smashes that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Not when you all had a turn

----------


## Munsey

> Not when you all had a turn


Unfair advantage There was some serious pullers on board  :XD:

----------


## puku

> I have been informed via tx that last night on sky something channel the record fir tuna on a hand line is 633 pounds.
> Ours at 330 kilo (726? Pounds) well smashes that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Nah that just beat his old mans best fish.
Was that on discovery?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea discovery i think. Didnt see it I only have free veiw.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not when you all had a turn


So to get the record you must have a record book representitive on board I take it?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Any other ways to prepare  it ? , I've got one more chunk to have tonight

----------


## veitnamcam

You would be doing yourself a diservice if you didnt slice paper thin and eat raw with soy or lime and wasabi

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> So to get the record you must have a record book representitive on board I take it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


No, just have it weighed by an official of a Sportsfishing club. Bit like hunting comps, they rely on the honesty of the individual.
Multiple people cannot be involved with the catch for "Sportsfishing" records. Id guess all-time records wouldn't care and they would all be full up from commercial catches.

----------


## Gibo

> So to get the record you must have a record book representitive on board I take it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


From what i understand if you want to enter it as an igfa fish there are lots of rules to abide by. One of which is the angler must be the only person to play the fish from the time it is hooked till the leader can be traced. You also cant fish from a rod holder etc. look up the rules i may be wrong.

----------


## Gibo

I think you need to be a member of an igfa club too, pretty sure you can just pay for a day membership at yhe weigh station/club though

----------


## veitnamcam

Lols is there even a branch in Greymouth?
Hand lining a big fish is not a solo sport. Somebody has to manage the line.

----------


## Gibo

> Lols is there even a branch in Greymouth?
> Hand lining a big fish is not a solo sport. Somebody has to manage the line.


Yeah mate i understand that. Just not sure what record your talking about? Is there an official record for a team caught fish? Because if it aint official i doubt yours would be the record

I would say Matt Watson did it alone but i know how that show works  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont know what record gibo.
I dont pretend to understand the records either.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

All good bro.

----------


## R93

Well if there was a record for the largest tuna hauled in by Deviants, you guys have no equal😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

Shit I'm a bit slow :O O:  Good shit VC :Thumbsup:

----------

